# Insight into gcc, zlib, etc. on recent builds?



## billbaloney (Mar 13, 2001)

I don't necessarily have the luxury of waiting for Apple to release a Dev Tools that works with the final build (right now I'm working with 4K78) -- what have you developer types done with post-PB builds?

The original Dev Tools disk no longer installs gcc.  (Why?  It's opaque to me.)  My spiral towards madness actually started this way: I installed 4k78 and discovered no more ssh.  So I wanted to install OpenSSH and found some handy instructions on Stepwise.

Then I realized I had no more gcc.  So I installed the Dev Tools again.  Still no gcc.  Hmm, I thinks.  So I tried porting gcc.  But no dice -- cc is now giving me errors.

I should just go back to PB, huh.  And wait until later.

Matt


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 13, 2001)

cc isn't working either...this is fantastic.  I'm in a noncompiling wonderland.

"configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables."

?

Matt


----------



## zaustin (Mar 14, 2001)

There's a version of the Dev Tools that works with the later builds.  Where to get it...? ?


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 14, 2001)

There's a version on ADC that was posted 30 Nov 2000.  When I install the package, I end up with a set of documentation that refers to gcc and how to use it, but gcc itself is nowhere on the system.

I'd have a shot at porting gcc myself if cc was passing the configure script's basic tests....


----------



## Gametes (Mar 14, 2001)

cc is gcc, on OS X's dev install.
Don't worry about that.  I don't know what your errors are, though.
Did you try building SSH with CC, or did you just stop when you read the instructions called for gcc?


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 14, 2001)

No, I didn't give up on anything.  I went right on through and tried compiling, knowing that cc can be a perfectly good stand-in for gcc.

But here's a typical configure script failing on me:

"[...]
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... cc
checking whether the C compiler (cc ) works... no
configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables."

There are two differences between my situation now with 4K78 and my situation with PB running Dev Tools:

1. gcc existed (not just cc).
2. gcc and cc worked.

This is irritating.


----------



## Angus_D (Mar 25, 2001)

The PB developer tools are meant for the PB. THey work on the PB. If you got a later build than PB legally then you would already have working developer tools.

OS X final includes working developer tools in the box.


----------

